# DoorDash not showing mileage on requests?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

When I worked this past weekend some DD requests did not show the mileage. I had to look at the map to see if the trip looked too far.
But some requests did show mileage.
This was in the Dallas area.
Anyone else notice this?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I did notice some issues of mileage not showing but if I would let it time down the mileage would appear. I just chalked it up to being in a bad service area.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> When I worked this past weekend some DD requests did not show the mileage. I had to look at the map to see if the trip looked too far.
> But some requests did show mileage.
> This was in the Dallas area.
> Anyone else notice this?


Just a normal glitch


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> When I worked this past weekend some DD requests did not show the mileage. I had to look at the map to see if the trip looked too far.
> But some requests did show mileage.
> This was in the Dallas area.
> Anyone else notice this?


As others said, just a normal glitch.
however, you may notice that this glitch coincidentally happens on crappy loads.
I wait till about 5 seconds before it expires. If the miles don't show up, REJECT!!
Be careful about accepting orders in the last couple seconds. You will end up not getting the load, and your COMPLETION rate will go down.
This is a glitch.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> When I worked this past weekend some DD requests did not show the mileage. I had to look at the map to see if the trip looked too far.
> But some requests did show mileage.
> This was in the Dallas area.
> Anyone else notice this?


That sounds like a glitch. I see the mileage and map on my deliveries. I do think they sometimes short the mileage a bit.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DonnieBrasco said:


> Just a normal glitch


Not a glitch . Lyft also tried that bullshit in my area. Hiding the entire eta . It lasted three weeks . i would accept the ping and cancel it if it was to far . I think dd is doing this to see if people will blindly accept a trip . 
Some drivers accept those 2.25 dollar liquor orders . They do not care about anything accept them all ! .
So this might be the new thing for dd . No more upfront information . You will have to accept the trip . 
Its possible dd also starts to hide the map and amount of the order .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Not a glitch . Lyft also tried that bullshit in my area. Hiding the entire eta . It lasted three weeks . i would accept the ping and cancel it if it was to far . I think dd is doing this to see if people will blindly accept a trip .
> Some drivers accept those 2.25 dollar liquor orders . They do not care about anything accept them all ! .
> So this might be the new thing for dd . No more upfront information . You will have to accept the trip .
> Its possible dd also starts to hide the map and amount of the order .


While I agree they may be trying it out (I know I hit “decline” almost on every ping, because they’re ridiculous), I don’t think it will change because the other generators are increasing the info (from what I understand, GH did) and drivers will migrate to them completely. Contrary to what everyone thinks, I believe people aren’t taking the $2.25 pings as much as we assume. Maybe only noobs, but they figure it out fast.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

As others have said it's a normal glitch that happens occasionally. It seems that it's having problems with your GPS getting lagging information when it occurs. Last time this happened I re-booted my phone (thereby rebooting my GPS) and it went away. Try that next time it's occurring.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Not a glitch . Lyft also tried that bullshit in my area. Hiding the entire eta . It lasted three weeks . i would accept the ping and cancel it if it was to far . I think dd is doing this to see if people will blindly accept a trip .
> Some drivers accept those 2.25 dollar liquor orders . They do not care about anything accept them all ! .
> So this might be the new thing for dd . No more upfront information . You will have to accept the trip .
> Its possible dd also starts to hide the map and amount of the order .


I agree. I don’t think it’s a glitch. It’s been 4 days now and the majority of the DD requests I’m getting don’t show mileage or number of items. Weird thing is on some of the lowball offers it does show mileage.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Not a glitch . Lyft also tried that bullshit in my area. Hiding the entire eta . It lasted three weeks . i would accept the ping and cancel it if it was to far . I think dd is doing this to see if people will blindly accept a trip .
> Some drivers accept those 2.25 dollar liquor orders . They do not care about anything accept them all ! .
> So this might be the new thing for dd . No more upfront information . You will have to accept the trip .
> Its possible dd also starts to hide the map and amount of the order .


That’s what I do now. Accept the order to see mileage to restaurants. Click customer name to see address. Enter into navigation to see miles. If it’s too far cancel. So far every time I’ve had to do that it was farther than I wanted to drive. What a surprise.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They’re gonna lose drivers. As it is, everyone’s unhappy with the low payouts. And they’ll lose *good* drivers. Sooner or later, having a fleet of those who can’t drive for anyone else will bite them on the @ss.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They’re gonna lose drivers. As it is, everyone’s unhappy with the low payouts. And they’ll lose *good* drivers. Sooner or later, having a fleet of those who can’t drive for anyone else will bite them on the @ss.


We have been waiting for that day for years!!! They never run out of new drivers, it's a bottomless pit. In the last few weeks I see a large amount of new DD drivers. Few will last but I've seen the cycle repeat over and over again in the last 4 years.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> We have been waiting for that day for years!!! They never run out of new drivers, it's a bottomless pit. In the last few weeks I see a large amount of new DD drivers. Few will last but I've seen the cycle repeat over and over again in the last 4 years.


Obviously you are correct, because they have stopped bugging me about not dashing recently.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Obviously you are correct, because they have stopped bugging me about not dashing recently.


Yes, when they are short you get the offers! Funny thing is a few weeks ago I got a notice that they "missed me" and automatically granted me Top Dasher status until the end of the month with my 14% acceptance rate!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, when they are short you get the offers! Funny thing is a few weeks ago I got a notice that they "missed me" and automatically granted me Top Dasher status until the end of the month with my 14% acceptance rate!!!


Well, now we know who is the favorite son!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Well, now we know who is the favorite son!!!


Or who they think is the biggest sucker!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Or who they think is the biggest sucker!


I've been meaning to say it for a while. You look a lot like hall of famer Bear's Brian Urlacher before he got hair. One mean mutha. Are you as big as him? 6'4"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I've been meaning to say it for a while. You look a lot like hall of famer Bear's Brian Urlacher before he got hair. One mean mutha. Are you as big as him? 6'4"
> View attachment 619243


6’4” exactly. I’m 250 now but in my playing days I was 325 lbs. Got to go over 300 if you’re going to play the D line in D1. Nowadays I would be considered a lightweight. At my Alma Matter this year not one lineman less than 350! Big Boys!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I called Dasher support today. They apologized and said a report would be submitted. I’m SURE that will help


----------

